# I will make $250,000 by Christmas, $1M by March 25 '08.



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I've decided to make the one major accomplishment that has always felt kind of unreachable--financial freedom. I'm sick and tired of working at desk jobs earning money that will basically ensure that I'm stuck at an office till 65. I'm not a materialistic person at all, it's doing something that I dislike vs doing something that I love. The money would just give me the power to live a free lifestyle. 

This money has to be made by doing something that I'm proud of, enjoy, and passionate about. 

Obstacles: I'm taking a very difficult class that will unfortunately take up a lot of time, I might have to work full time for the entire next 6 months, and I'm new to this, so there will be some learning along the way.

So what am I gonna do? I can't really reveal it right now, but I will as I go on. It's something that I don't believe has really been done before, and I would enjoy doing it greatly. In one sense, there isn't much to lose since there is very little start-up cost, but in another sense there is, because spending the rest of my life in a cube would likely break my spirit, which is much more important than money.

Although I will try to keep this updated, I'd rather do it in my blog, since this doesn't really have to do with social anxiety per se.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: I will make $250K by Christmas, $1 million by March 25 2008*

Best of luck to ya--I'm doing an entrepreneurial thing right now, too, but I don't expect to make $250k from it any time soon 

-Ryan


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: I will make $1 million by March 25. ($250K by Christmas)*

Thanks Ryan.

I've just finished a milestone in the project. I'm so #@$(ing excited. I've never done something that I'm so proud of. When it finishes in a week or two, it should be a really good product. There are still some kinks to work out later on like liscencing and whatnot, but hopefully they won't be too much of a hassle. I'm most likely going to register copyright of the designs this weekend at the Copyright office.

I know this will sound crazy, but if someone gave me $1 million on Christmas to take the product and derivative products away from me, I'm not sure if I would say yes. In a few months time, it should really be polished.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: I will make $1 million by March 25. ($250K by Christmas)*

Good luck with your goal. Remember us little people when you make it to the top.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: I will make $1 million by March 25. ($250K by Christmas)*

Don't get too excited. If you're making so much progress so quickly, you have to believe that a competitor could do it just as fast.

If you really get a big offer, definitely consider what they may do if you turn them down.

-Ryan


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: I will make $1 million by March 25. ($250K by Christmas)*



coldmorning said:


> Good luck with your goal. Remember us little people when you make it to the top.


Thanks, if I ever become popular I won't forget about anyone. I've actually thought about it, I would have a section on the website where I will bring up awareness for Social Anxiety. I feel that in today's society, people always talk about problems like anorexia, alchoholism, date rape, teen violence, road rage, sexual abuse, gambling addiction etc, and no one ever mentions social anxiety. People have no idea it even exists, not even the people who HAVE it. That is a real problem, because social anxiety can rob the happiness out of a person's life from a very fundamental level-intimate relationships, to all other aspects of their life.



Kardax said:


> Don't get too excited. If you're making so much progress so quickly, you have to believe that a competitor could do it just as fast.


Hi, thanks for the heads up. The success or failure of my project will be based on unique entertainment/creative element, and as such, I'm not too concerned with anyone competing with it. There are a couple other brands out there right now that are in the same ballpark of what I'm doing but I don't think we're really direct competitors, since most people will not choose one over the other. Basically anything--tv shows, dvds, websites could all be competing with me; as such, I haven't focused too much on them. I'm aiming for a big niche market instead for people who like it. Marketing is actually what I'm brainstorming on right now and will be *vital* in how this whole thing plays out.

On the flipside, the problem, is that for the last month I've been absolutely paranoid that someone could steal my work and claim it as theirs, so I've been reading a lot on Intellectual Property Rights. I've gone to great lengths to provide as much proof as possible that this is my creation should I ever have to go to court.



Kardax said:


> If you really get a big offer, definitely consider what they may do if you turn them down.


That's very true, I should always weigh in the options instead of making any knee jerk reactions.

But something funny has happened, after re-reading my original post in this thread, when I made this I was in the mindframe that: "I absolutely hate office work and dealing with those people, and I'm going to do something I love, either make money off of it or sell it to someone, get rich, and spend the rest of my life travelling on sunny beaches doing nothing all day". As I've actually emersed myself deeper into this project, I have very rarely thought about dollar figures or doing nothing all day on sunny beaches. I've just thought about my project and how to make it fun and marketable to a wide audience. It's like my focus has shifted from "70% money/30% project work", to now "70% project work/30% money".

Anyway I appreciate all the feedback or any future feedback that people have. I'll take all comments into consideration.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: I will make $250,000 by Christmas, $1M by March 25 2008.*

Do you have an idea of when you could "go public" with this? It sounds intriguing based on your excitement and preparation.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: I will make $250,000 by Christmas, $1M by March 25 2008.*

It was initially going to come out last weekend, but I decided that it would be better to take a few days more to work on it. Now I pushed it to this coming Monday as the deadline. When I wake up, this project is the first thing I think about, and it's the last thing I think about when I go to sleep. It's literally consumed my life. I want it out quickly because it might help with the merchandise tie-ins since Christmas season is basically here, but I've decided that overall it would be more beneficial to come out with a more polished end product. I now know how those video game manufacturers must feel when they try to rush out a new product before the holiday season.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: I will make $250,000 by Christmas, $1M by March 25 2008.*

Yeah, I bet it's a rather rewarding experience though. Keep us updated as time permits.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

So how is it going?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Are you the same dude who said he was going to meet 50 chics in one weekend? Just wondering.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

One million by March, eh :sus 

Good luck. I do hope it works out.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Are you the same dude who said he was going to meet 50 chics in one weekend? Just wondering.


He is. You can't fault him for setting high goals. I wish I had that kind of confidence.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > Are you the same dude who said he was going to meet 50 chics in one weekend? Just wondering.
> ...


However, if one keeps failing to obtain these extraordinarily challenging goals it could become self-defeating. I think setting more realistic goals would prove more beneficial.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

$250,000 in 6 more days? Oh kay. good luck?

Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm all for big goals, but I think it is usually better to give them more realistic time periods or break them into smaller steps.

If he believes he can do it, he should go for it though. Whats important is that he doesn't give up if a goal doesn't work out.

"Aim at the sun, and you may not reach it; but your arrow will fly far higher than if aimed at an object on a level with yourself" - Joel Hawes

One of my favorite quotes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

free thinker said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > FairleighCalm said:
> ...


Actually I can fault anyone who has unrealistic goals. Does he have a business or just saying things to keep colored balls in the air. Be realistic and have realistic goals.


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

How have things been going with your project lately? Achieve any of your goals yet?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

9 more days


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Even if you don't achieve your goals, atleast you are dreaming big. That is more than I can say for a lot of people.


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

So how many scratchie tickets and lotto tockets are you planning on buying??!! lol lol lol! : ))


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

well, the time has come, how did you do?


----------

